# Warnock Hersey Model Identification



## Scott Haggarty (Oct 23, 2020)

I recently purchased a cabin with a wood burning stove.  For insurance purposes I need to get the manufacturer's clearances.  There is no model number plate on the stove.  I have the attached label from the previous owener.  Serial number 602433, year of manufacture is '96.  Can any one help me identify the model number?


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Haugh? Need a sharper picture of the label.


----------



## Scott Haggarty (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, Haugh.  Tried sending the label again.  Got pretty mangled by the previous owner.  Any specific info I can communicate from the label that will help with identification?


----------



## marty319 (Oct 24, 2020)

Canadian tire used to sell those.my friend has one.when I get a chance I will see if he still has the label on his.i think they are a older drolet


----------



## moresnow (Oct 24, 2020)

marty319 said:


> Canadian tire used to sell those.my friend has one.when I get a chance I will see if he still has the label on his.i think they are a older drolet


Older Century if memory serves? Memory is questionable these days btw

May want to look at the 241 model's listed here






						Haughs Parts | Fireplace Part | Wood Stove
					

Haughs fireplace and wood stove parts on sale. Haughs repair parts Lists and photos online to help find replacement gas and wood fireplace parts easily.




					www.justfireplaceparts.com
				




Maybe call that place to verify model etc.


----------



## Scott Haggarty (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok. On the label I can still make out the distances for insurance purposes, but I need to figure out the model to determine which set of measurements to use.


----------



## Scott Haggarty (Oct 24, 2020)

moresnow said:


> Older Century if memory serves? Memory is questionable these days btw
> 
> May want to look at the 241 model's listed here
> 
> ...


It was manufactured in 1996, I’m thinking they won’t be able to help me at the place of purchase anymore....


----------



## moresnow (Oct 24, 2020)

Scott Haggarty said:


> It was manufactured in 1996, I’m thinking they won’t be able to help me at the place of purchase anymore....


The post above reflects a parts outfit. Nothing to do with the original manu. See this link. 



			https://www.justfireplaceparts.com/skin/frontend/ibuystores/default/pdf/HAU-S241E.pdf


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2020)

Old Haugh. Moved to the Classics forum.


----------



## Scott Haggarty (Oct 24, 2020)

begreen said:


> Old Haugh. Moved to the Classics forum.


So do I need to repost this question in a different forum?  Or you folks have done that for me?


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2020)

Scott Haggarty said:


> So do I need to repost this question in a different forum?  Or you folks have done that for me?


It's done already.


----------

